# RC racing in the 90's



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

Did anybody here race back in the 90's ? If so what tracks did you run and which was your favorite back then?

I'll start: Houston RC, performance on Witte, K&M, B&C in conroe, B&C/Northhoustonspeedway @ joe's place, and road runner when i was knee high to a grasshopper, the occasional trip to rcrc in OKC 

As far as on road i really liked racing my old 1/12th scale car at K&M when they had the carpet track because it was big and fast.

Oval i would have to say that NHS was my favorite track because of the speed but the good ole days in Conroe were alot of fun. Especially when you could beat the Bartell's!!! I will always have a deep love for Pan Cars! I still have 5 or 6 but they are probably so outdated i would bring up the back of the pack.

Off-road would have to be Performance because Terry would spend alot of time prepping the track and blue groove was a blast.


Questions for the racers of today: Ive noticed several nice new tracks but do they race 1/12th on road or 1/8 on road? 

Does anyone still run electric or is it mainly gas? 

What is the most popular class (most entrys any given weekend) for off-road racing these days? 

What is the cheapest class to get into that has a decent showing on the average weekend? It doesnt matter if its on or offroad to me as long as the class is fairly cheap to get into and has a decent amount of entrys.

I still have a room full of rc cars and im trying to decide if any of them are worth fixing back up or if i should just buy new. I went out to K&M before they closed and actually TQ'd in stock class with batteries that were old and motors nobody had ever seen and a truck that was said to be "no competition" and "too old to hang with the new stuff". It was nice to see that the driver still played more of a role than equipment to a degree.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I go back that far. Started in 93 at I&I and HRC. Then went to PR and K&M. Odds are we know eachother. They called me Biff.


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

I remember you.....Did you know a guy named Teddy Page?


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

We are racing 1/12th at M&M every other saturday. Your old car will probably still be good. They all still use the same suspension. check out thrc18.com

1/18 and miniz are cheapest, but most everyone you know or knew will be running 1/8 nitro offroad now. 

Biff you might know, but he don't run anything now, he just talks about how he used to race and will race in the future. ha ha Seems he works a bunch now. He will race with you on Sundays though I hear.


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

Well that sounds good! I'd love to break it out and go racing! I will come check out the track and the new cars to see what's changed in the last 15 years!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

LT280z said:


> I remember you.....Did you know a guy named Teddy Page?


Stock truck at Performance?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

GoFaster said:


> Biff you might know, but he don't run anything now, he just talks about how he used to race and will race in the future. ha ha Seems he works a bunch now. He will race with you on Sundays though I hear.


Rookie! :slimer:


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

Gary said:


> Stock truck at Performance?


Yep...Stock truck and Mod Buggy.


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

or this one


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

or one of these....haha.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I remember just about each one of those bodies too 

Sup Teddy? How's pop and ol 'Lovell shirm mang'


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

All is well man. Ive just been playing with cars and boats since i quit the Racing. Dad is good and as crazy as ever, Lovell is still Lovell and is doing well. My mom is actually in a nursing home from a anurism that popped though(long story). Give me a call and we can catch up. Maybe grab some wings or something. Im still on 1960 so if your close maybe we could meet up and talk R/C and old times. 281-610-1246 I still talk to Manchester every now and then too so we should get together and hang out.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I'm gettin old. I remember the name but cant remember the face.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

You would never guess it was the 90's judging by the colors on those bodies lol..... 

Is that your Z? Looks pretty nice.....

That T3 is still competitive. Heck, Thunder Tiger just started selling it again, and according to them it is the latest greatest thing. Now getting enough people together to race a 1/10 scale class is another story.....


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

That's the second time in a week I've heard the Manchester name. I think Todd and Neal are done with pavement and about to start the dirt season, assume they'll be running in Willis? We ought to take a group up there one evening. Anybody heard from Kev? With Mike's putting in a 1/10 track maybe we can get it going again. I talked to Ron last night and he said some of the Restick guys are still running 1/10 at another track.


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

Yeah that's my Z.....OK so i bought a 18r ae car last night and need to know what tires to get for local tracks. i would assume run rubber on outdoor and foams on carpet? but since i have never driven one of these little things im not sure. Also if yall have links to decent motor/battery combos let me know too. Im not after huge speed because i would like to race the car at a track and not a parking lot. I would like to keep it cheap and fun which is easy on these little things.


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

justinspeed79 said:


> You would never guess it was the 90's judging by the colors on those bodies lol....


Yeah if you notice the crazy colors were on all the pancars and not the off-road stuff as much. When running a Mod pan car on a banked oval you need all the help you can get when it comes to staying focused on your car. Especially in heavy lap traffic!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Got to the website that gofaster posted, there's a lot of info there. They run a box stock 18R class, you may be able to change servo and radio can't remember. I think they also have a more modified class. If you stick with the stock speedo, check http://www.reflexracing.net/ that's Cristian and Joe Chen. They can tell you what brushed motors will work with it. If you decide to upgrade, BL is really the only way to go and there are a lot of options. Reflex should have some of those too.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

This is the other 1/18 site. Indoors on RCP track, tons of traction and fun. Opposite weekends from the outdor 1/18.
http://www.hircr.com/


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

For MnM -The tires are restricted to the box tires or stock replacements made by 3racing. They can be purchased at TheToyz.com. The 3racing tires are a tad better, but run the kit tires for now.

For HIRCR (which is racing rallies tonight) you will want foams. If you speak to Dean or Wayne from Randy's hobbies they'll set you up with a set.


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

Wow, buy a new house on a relatively new street and nobody knows that it exists. I finally got tired of trying to fight with AT&T to tell them I can get internet and just got Verizon internet. 

I raced back in the 90s, actually did most of my racing back then. I remember the name Teddy but can't picture a face. Welcome back dude!

I actually live about 10 mins from Mikes now and have driven by there a few times and its sad to see that nothing is going on out there. What's the deal? Since I'm a lot closer I'd like to come by and hang out a bit.


----------



## Todd_44 (Dec 2, 2008)

Who all is going to be at the regionals this weekend? Thinking about stopping by on Sunday.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Todd_44 said:


> Who all is going to be at the regionals this weekend? Thinking about stopping by on Sunday.


You aint by chance Manchester are ya?


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

cjtamu said:


> assume they'll be running in Willis?
> 
> 
> > Is there a track in Willis?


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Todd_44 said:


> Who all is going to be at the regionals this weekend? Thinking about stopping by on Sunday.


 I will be there


----------



## Todd_44 (Dec 2, 2008)

Yes Sir.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Todd_44 said:


> Yes Sir.


Welcmoe back bro! 

This is for you!


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Todd_44 said:


> Yes Sir.


Holy cow!! It's Todd Manchester! Dang bro! How you been?? Last I heard you were doing something in the medical field and helping your brother race on the dirt 1:1 scale. What's shakin? What's new?

Glad to hear from ya!
PD2


----------



## Todd_44 (Dec 2, 2008)

Still working for a medical company doing field service. Got my own car now. Took a while to get it done, but finally did in September. Raced dirt a couple times and some exhibition races on pavement. Got one more race this weekend then we're done for the year and I'll get it ready for the pavement season next year.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

justinspeed79 said:


> cjtamu said:
> 
> 
> > assume they'll be running in Willis?
> ...


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Whoa! It's Todd Manmolester.


Sup bro...come out to Randy's Sunday and I'll let you play with some of my cars.


----------



## Todd_44 (Dec 2, 2008)

Think I'm going to go check out the regionals. How often you go out to Randys?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> Whoa! It's Todd Manmolester.
> 
> Sup bro...come out to Randy's Sunday and I'll let you play with some of my cars.


Guff, you'd put your precious cars in the hands of some old has been whose skills have probably eroded to the point he won't be able to keep it in the parking lot? Man, that's friendship right there, ha ha ha.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Randy's does their thing every other Sunday


----------



## Todd_44 (Dec 2, 2008)

I seem to remember running pretty decent with your GT and no brakes


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

I seem to remember beating somebody with their back up GT. But it had good brakes! Sup Todd?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

KevinLRC said:


> I seem to remember beating somebody with their back up GT. But it had good brakes! Sup Todd?


I remember an old man at Performance, well, you were there! :slimer:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Where is Calcote?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Todd_44 said:


> I seem to remember running pretty decent with your GT and no brakes


That's 'cause it was a GT and not the Losei you switched to. You were able to finish the race, LOL. If we can get it going again with Mike's new 1/10 track that would be sweet. Jim Miller called me today about heads for the CV, he's putting a truck back together. Supposedly Mark is too, which means Thomas can't be far behind. Sheffield still has his, he ran it in Austin a couple weeks ago.


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

Gary said:


> I remember an old man at Performance, well, you were there! :slimer:


Obviously I wasn't all there!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

KevinLRC said:


> Obviously I wasn't all there!


Yea right!  The people sitting the stands were hooting for the way you were jumping and us on the stand couldnt drive anymore. LOL.

Thats a day Ill never forget! :doowapsta


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

It must have been not too long after Barry Baker was in town!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

KevinLRC said:


> It must have been not too long after Barry Baker was in town!


He ran his Yokomo TC around the offroad track and would make any of us look slow with a Tony Newhouse set up on our offroad cars. lol

The charity races at K&M was best the best ever though. Allthough it wasnt in the 90s.


----------



## Todd_44 (Dec 2, 2008)

KevinLRC said:


> I seem to remember beating somebody with their back up GT. But it had good brakes! Sup Todd?


I remeber that. All that junk s##t I had in the garage worked pretty good.

Gary, Performance raced on Saturdays, are you sure you were there? :biggrin:


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Todd_44 said:


> Gary, Performance raced on Saturdays, are you sure you were there? :biggrin:


He was there. He remembers it vividly 'cause it was the last time he raced. :slimer:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I was a poor man back then.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

hrm.... 90's...
87-88 Hitech hobbies in port arthur....
88-90 Amain in Beaumont....
Mike's Hobbies at Eastex Raceway before it because K&M back in the mid 90's
I&I a few times and there used to be a Hobby shop off of the southwest freeway that had an indoor offroad track I raced at a few times... Can't rememebr what it was called though....


----------



## Todd_44 (Dec 2, 2008)

Houston RC?


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

possibly....


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Remember the crowds at Houston RC?


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

yep.. was always a ton of people there was pretty cool to race there


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

Todd_44 said:


> Houston RC?


Well look what the cat drug in........Chester the...Well i'll leave that out. Come out to randys on Sunday Todd:walkingsm

If you go to the regionals give me a call and we can roll out together...Hell maybe McGuff would come too? 281-610-1246 We both live in spring so we could meet up. Give me a call anyway even if you dont go so i have your # again.

I dont know why i thought of this....Remember in OKC when you and Guff glued the remote to the night stand? Yall dared me to run to mcDonalds in the snow wearing shorts and a t-shirt to order a ice cream cone and run back....Haha...best Hot fudge sunday ive had!!!! I think somebody even got the fake bird off of the roof?


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

Todd_44 said:


> Think I'm going to go check out the regionals. How often you go out to Randys?


I just had an idea...Come out to Randy's and hang out for a while then we could go over to the regionals. Im down


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cypressvendetta said:


> yep.. was always a ton of people there was pretty cool to race there


K&M had some big crowds too! One time we all from HRC went out there and Ill never forget this because I TQed stock buggy and made a mental note of how many people entered stock buggy. There were 4 in the G main. Thats 64 entries just in stock buggy alone.

Then we went next door for an awsome hamburger and ran the go-karts. 

I know some of yall remember those burgers and probably kicked out of the go-kart track too. LOL


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Gary said:


> Where is Calcote?


I saw him at the dragstrip about a year back. He was about to become a Houston fireman.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> I saw him at the dragstrip about a year back. He was about to become a Houston fireman.


Old times bro!  I remember the white Mustang with the NoX turned on, Drag Racing Calcote on the 59 feeder right across the highway from the police station. 

We lost, but we got away! :doowapsta


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I didn't lose the last time at the strip


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> I didn't lose the last time at the strip


Didn't think you would!


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

Does Daniel still have that Z?


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

He did then..not sure about now.


----------



## Todd_44 (Dec 2, 2008)

Depends on what time I get done racing Saturday night. Might be sleeping in.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

My dad and I are gonna try and make it to Randy's on Sunday. Who all is going there and then to Mike's?


----------

